# Attention Crosby, TX Riders



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

FYI, just so you guys know, I been informed that Outlaws Atv Park in Crosby, Texas will only be open on saturdays at 9am too Sunday 9am. These are there new hours, they will no longer be open on Fridays or all day sunday...........just thought i share this info with you guys, i believe mels is still open all weekend long.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Good to know. I park at mels anyway. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow. Wonder why ?
I park at Mel's too, but now it will get even more crowded.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

from what i hear, am not sure if its true or there might be more behind the story, but outlaws couldnt justify being open just for two customers on sundays, im assuming there not getting much of a crowd out there on sundays.......


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Probably because they're all at Mel's...LOL !!
That place be hoppin' on Sunday.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

that sucks.. but i'll still go there on saturday and sat. night trips.. we rarely ride on sunday anyways.. usually a last minute thing..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We usually ride Saturday anyway... I dont like it at mels... I always run into rude idiots over on that side...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

gpjason i know what you mean, im gonna be out there tomorrow real early to take the brute out for a little ride............


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah we llike to do the early Saturday morning rides, before all the idiots get out there... I don't like riding Sunday, cuz then I gotta clean the bike as soon as I get home... if I ride Saturday, I can clean Sunday... LOL


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

just got back from from crosby, i got there around 8am and rode around with a buddy of mine to about 12:30pm, then of course the herd started coming in and it was getting crowded so we headed out..........all in all very nice ride, weather was awesome.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> just got back from from crosby, i got there around 8am and rode around with a buddy of mine to about 12:30pm, then of course the herd started coming in and it was getting crowded so we headed out..........all in all very nice ride, weather was awesome.


I guess that answered my question... I asked where you went riding to test the BigHorns... Good deal! :bigok:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yep it was nice out there....but as we know after 12pm all the crazy cooks start coming out......lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL.. yeah and it was nice and cool this morning, I bet it was a nice riding!


----------

